# When do surface/topwater lures stop working?



## senkosam (Nov 8, 2022)

I've always wondered what water temperature _surface lures_ are ineffective. I would think that 60 degrees is the lowest. All of the lures I've cast this year were subsurface in water 3'-8' deep. Who doesn't get a blast watching a fish blast a popper, floating worm or Zara Spook? But I choose to go for numbers and don't get too many surface strikes once the sun gets too high (the exception being cloudy days, especially on or around the spawn.)


----------



## DaleH (Nov 8, 2022)

I fish 99% in saltwater, but I find it once the sun is coming up high, I no longer get any action from surface lures.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 9, 2022)

I think you're pretty close, once water temps start to drop below 60, bait is moving out of shallow water and predators will follow.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm never much for "rules". but at water temps of 60 degrees usually there are better producing techniques. At least it is here for smallies. The last time my son and I were out, water temps were 61 and overcast. He did get a couple on top water, but natural colored spinnerbaits were the ticket. They were shallow in 1-3' of water.

Went out last Saturday on solo trip to test the changes on made on the jet, but fished for about 2 hours. Caught ten smallies, four of which were 3lbers. Sunny, calm day, water temp 57 degrees. They were still hitting the spinnerbait in shallow water.


----------



## cyclops2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Smallmouths are a school fish. They eat a place clean . Then move to the next stop.


----------



## senkosam (Dec 2, 2022)

Haven't fished for smallie in a local small river for decades. Almost forgot how powerful they are when they fight against the current.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 2, 2022)

Caught a small mouth this week trolling a spoon. Dragged the down rigger weight by mistake over the bottom off a point about 19' deep. When we cleared the point I thought, hmmm, the one rod is acting kind of wierd. Only thing we caught. Wasn't much size.


----------

